# Many 2010 230Rs Questions



## ExploreWithDon (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello all. I'm really enjoying this forum! I've recently bought a 2010 230RS. It did come with some manuals, but they only seem to explain how to install the particular item (furnace, CD/stereo, etc). Keystone will be sending me owner's manuals via snail mail. In the mean time, I have a ton of questions, and if anyone would like to comment that would be fantastic!

Outdoor speakers: Are these just for use when the TV is mounted outside? No sound from the Jensen radio goes outside. I've tried fading too, but still nothing.

TV antenna: From what I can determine, the Winegard isn't amplified. It isn't a Sensar. I replaced the batwing with a "The Jack" head from my camper van, which 'is' amplified. I'm guessing that there's are splitters somewhere that aren't accessible... like above the sink. But if the main cable that attaches to the wall outlet (and then goes to the TV) comes directly from the roof coax, then I can install the amplifier from that cable.

Water PSI: I'm thinking about getting a water regulator. Anyone know what the max PSI is for the lines?

Satellite TV: I guess this unit is prepped for satellite. There's an outside coax jack on the rear corner on the driver's side. Would this be the in connection for satellite?

Rear slider: Where is the slide manual control located, in case I ever need to close the slide manually?
The lights over the bed don't work... there 'are' 2 loose wires on the side of the slide out, and I'll be tracing those when I get a chance.
There's no outside braces for the slide. Would lack of such weaken the mount integrity over time? If so, I can make a support. Same for inside... I think I remember reading that the lack of inside supports causes much strain on the ceiling mounts over time.

I apologize about all of these questions, but I can't think of a better group of people to ask than the very knowledgeable members of this forum.
Don


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome and congrats! I've got a couple answers for you. First, there should be a little black rocker switch on the side of the radio that turns your outdoor speakers on. Second, the wires for your overhead bed light plug into the wall when the slide is extended. As for the slide supports, you don't need any outside, and I've never needed them inside, but alot of guys swear by them.


----------



## ExploreWithDon (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you Northern Ninja! I haven't noticed such a switch before, but I will certainly look it over with a fine tooth comb







. As for the lights, makes sense then that those 2 loose wires that I mentioned are the culprits. Regarding the supports... well... I think I'd feel more comfortable having some, so....







. Thanks again for your reply. MUCH appreciated!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

ExploreWithDon said:


> Outdoor speakers: Are these just for use when the TV is mounted outside? No sound from the Jensen radio goes outside. I've tried fading too, but still nothing.
> 
> Northern Ninja is correct about the switch on the right side of the Jensen radio. The fading control is very important to get the proper inside / outside volume controlled. Be aware that the outside speakers maybe on at high volume and cause your neighbor a rude awakening.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

ExploreWithDon said:


> Hello all. I'm really enjoying this forum! I've recently bought a 2010 230RS. It did come with some manuals, but they only seem to explain how to install the particular item (furnace, CD/stereo, etc). Keystone will be sending me owner's manuals via snail mail. In the mean time, I have a ton of questions, and if anyone would like to comment that would be fantastic!
> 
> Outdoor speakers: Are these just for use when the TV is mounted outside? No sound from the Jensen radio goes outside. I've tried fading too, but still nothing.
> 
> ...


Rear slide manual control motor is behind the piece of wood above the steps to the bed. When the bed is extended you can see it in the middle. Mine has an attachment for a drill so the bed can be extended or retracted. It would be a pain if the bed was retracted as you'd have to crawl under the bed between the table and the couch that's laid out just to get to it.

I think the rest of the crew answered the other questions you had. If not keep em coming.


----------



## ExploreWithDon (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you Leedek, CaptFX4, and again you too Ninja. I found the rocker switch lol... never expected such a thing. The fade, speakers, everything, works ok. I need to figure out how to get some bass kickin' tho







. I also found the problem with the bedroom lights... they did indeed become unplugged. Actually, the cord broke and that broken part of the cord was wedged in the folding frame of the couch. Cool on the satellite in-connection. I can't wait to get a dish







. I did see the cables in the area above the steps. Nice to know that they aren't buried in the belly. Thanks for the water actuator link







... very interesting and educational reading, it'll help a lot.

As for the TV antenna situation... I put my Winegard RFL-342 SensarPro signal strength meter in-line to the cable that went to the TV. It didn't work. The Jack antenna didn't show any power, and no stations were detected. So I'm thinking that there 'must' be a splitter right after the antenna -- one run going to the garage, another to the outside, and yet another to the TV that I was working with. I'm quite sure that the SensarPro needs to be in-line before any splitters. So, once (if) warmer weather comes around I'll have to take the mast off and see what I can find.

Again I'd like to thank you all. My questions have been answered, and it's much appreciated!


----------

